# Tested BFN 9 and 10dp3dt, any hope????



## hoping and praying (Sep 4, 2011)

Am so sad, tested yesterday and today 9 and 10dp3dt, OTD is Monday 12dpt. 

Have i any hope at all


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hoping....

You have tested too early honey. I have just got my BFP from my 6th Icsi cycle and It only showed up 12dp 3dt on a First response, very very feint though.

Boots own and Clearblue were both negative.

My OTD was 14dp 3dt and even then still very feint and still negative on the others.

Don' t give up, test on OTD and stay positive (easier said than done I know).

Hope you get your BFP x

Bluebell xx


----------



## hoping and praying (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks so much hun just what i needed to hear, many congrats on your BFP, i pray all goes very smoothly for the nesxt 8 months or so


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi hoping! I haven't managed to get to otd yet and imagine its totally impossible to not want to test early! Don't get negative you have another 2 days until you can do the real test. Lots of luck and    Xxx


----------

